# Unfertile Eggs



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a few pairs of American Show Racers that have been paying unfertile eggs.

Can anyone help me with a bit of advice as to why this might happens and what i can do to help the situation.

The birds are very healthy, they eat and drink well, always standing up righ, cooing all the time.

I've heard of clearing their vents.....is this just plucking the feahters around the vent area?
Or is there anything special that I should do?

Thank you in advanced for your help and information.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If the feathers are thick around the vent areas of the birds some trim with blunted scissors or mustach sissors to clear the way so the cock will have good contact. but it is hard to say if this is the reason, some cock birds can be hit or miss...esp purebreed pigeons it seems. I heard vitamin E can help with fertility, but I have never had to use it or used it to know for sure. also seperating the pair for a few days may help or even a week..the thinking being absence makes the heart grow fonder, and perhaps spur vitality in the cock bird. you could also have improvement when the days are getting longer rather now as the daylight is getting shorter..so you may have better outcome if they take a break with fake eggs for the winter.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Im in the process of boulding a small stock loft to separate my ASR.s cocks from the hens.

For now I am going to put them together with my homer cock and hen loft .unitl nest year.

I am just going to leave pair together if they have young ones.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How many pairs do you have and how many of them are laying infertile eggs ?
What is the history of these birds, age? mated together for how long? last fertile hatch?
Have the birds been dewormed? After incubation how are the eggs ? rotten and smelly or with white and yolk like a freshly laid egg ?
Do you provide vitamin supplements ? What is the food regime ?

Lot of questions


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

These are birds that I pair up recently....

3 y/o average

after incubation egges seem new laid eggs

fed twice daily 16% no pop corn

not wormed yet


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Had either the male or female have a successful hatching with another bird ? If you bought it from someone else, they might have some info.

Excessive breeding can result in unsuccessful hatchings. Separating the pair for a month's time might help. You can try clearing some feathers from the vent area as suggested. Deworm the pigeons and also provide them with vitamin supplements.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

After the moulting season, birds need some vitamins like AD3E

Regards


----------

